# What, no themes?



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Are there seriously only eleven topics in the themes section over here?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/83-general-themes-extras/


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Haha, OK wise guy. Trust me I've considered at least blacking some stuff out, but at this particular juncture in my life I travel allllllll the time. I haven't seen my computer in over a month, I'll put it that way. I boot looped my galaxy nexus and none of my nandroids would restore and it took me two days to get it running again.

I'm pretty sure it is the rom I was running (black bean), which is what I am running on here too. I love the blacked out look but I'm afraid of getting into a boot loop on my seven and not being able to go straight into my bootloader to fix it. Was hoping I could switch ROMs and keep the darkness but I guess not quite yet.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Are there seriously only eleven topics in the themes section over here?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Most roms implement the T-Mobile themeing engine. It doesnt make sense for a themer to make a rom specific theme when they could make one that is available on any device that runs the engine. If you are looking for themed apps i think there is a general android theming thread where you can find them.

I think you could probably flash black beans inverted gapps on any other rom as it just puts the apks in the system folder.


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

You should try Eclipse. It's an amazing blacked out ROM. I run it on my gnex and 7. Beautiful!


----------



## Bhuvan (Jun 7, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/33931-[Themes][CM10/AOKP]-ZEON-THEME-SERIES


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Woooord thanks fr the replies.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, just about most ROMs use the T-Mobile Theming engine, so finding themes isn't really that hard. Just search for CM10 themes on the Play Store and there is a plethora amount of themes available.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Woooord thanks fr the replies.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Welcome back... 1 month and 13 days later.


----------



## cdmta (Dec 18, 2011)

I saw a screenshot a while ago showing "popstyle" theme on nexus 7. It is for cm9, cm10, and aokp. He also made a chocolate theme that's awesome. I've used both on my Gnex. You could try it and see if it works. I would, but i haven't rooted or changed anything on my N7 yet.


----------

